# Just Booked Manhattan Club for Thanksgiving!



## rhonda (May 28, 2013)

Whoo-hoo!  I just booked the Manhattan Club for 6 nights over the Thanksgiving week via DVC Concierge Collection!  Macy's Day Parade: HERE WE COME!


----------



## chriskre (May 28, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Whoo-hoo!  I just booked the Manhattan Club for 6 nights over the Thanksgiving week via DVC Concierge Collection!  Macy's Day Parade: HERE WE COME!



How exciting.  Good for you.
I got a NYE ressie this past year and it was awesome to be in NYC in the holidays.  The parade will be even better.


----------



## rsackett (May 28, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Whoo-hoo!  I just booked the Manhattan Club for 6 nights over the Thanksgiving week via DVC Concierge Collection!  Macy's Day Parade: HERE WE COME!



How many DVC points did you need to make that trade?  Were other costs involved?  I do not know anything about trading in the DVC system.

Thanks, Ray


----------



## rhonda (May 28, 2013)

Ray,

The 6 nights came to 200 DVC points (Sun-Thurs nights were 25 pts each; Fri night was 75 pts) plus DVC's $95 transaction fee.  I booked this via the DVC Member Services phone line.  I booked two nights more than my original plan as there was confusion on _when_ this could be booked.  I was first told "6 months from check-in" then later "180 days from check-in" but received different answers on when the 180 day window started.  I decided spending 50 points on an earlier arrival sounded like a good plan and booked it today.

Tugger chriskre posted info on booking MC via DVC here:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187659

- Rhonda


----------



## presley (May 28, 2013)

That sounds like a very nice vacation and a fair trade off for the DVC points.


----------



## chriskre (May 28, 2013)

rsackett said:


> How many DVC points did you need to make that trade?  Were other costs involved?  I do not know anything about trading in the DVC system.
> 
> Thanks, Ray



Ray,
You don't see alot of trading DVC points because the consensus is that it's much easier to rent your points and pay cash.  For people who have alot of points and don't want the hassle there can be some good trading options if you choose wisely like this Manhattan Club,  but if you hang out on the Disney forums you will be discouraged from trading your points thru RCI.  

Personally I probably would not use my DVC points in RCI because I own so many other RCI traders but for someone who only owns DVC this can be a nice perk for a change of pace.

You can now access RCI thru the DVC corporate RCI portal.  You used to have to call in to exchange.


----------



## jackio (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations!  You should have a great time!


----------



## rhonda (May 29, 2013)

Thanks, all!  Yes, we are certainly looking forward to this reservation.  The MC for Thanksgiving has long been on my list as a "holy grail" of reservations/exchanges.  

FWIW, DCV's Member Services read a long list of warnings but never mentioned an inbound guest resort fee.  The warnings included:
* No pool on property.
* No restaurants on property.
* 100% non-smoking facility.  (Yeah!)


----------



## spencersmama (May 30, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Ray,
> 
> The 6 nights came to 200 DVC points (Sun-Thurs nights were 25 pts each; Fri night was 75 pts) plus DVC's $95 transaction fee.  I booked this via the DVC Member Services phone line.  I booked two nights more than my original plan as there was confusion on _when_ this could be booked.  I was first told "6 months from check-in" then later "180 days from check-in" but received different answers on when the 180 day window started.  I decided spending 50 points on an earlier arrival sounded like a good plan and booked it today.
> 
> ...



Only 25 points for the night before and after the T-Day parade sounds like a bargain!  I bet it would be hard to find a hotel room in the area for $250ish per night.  (The cash equivalent you'd get from renting the DVC points and paying cash.)  And it's a lot easier to use the points ans know you have hte room secured!


----------



## spencersmama (May 30, 2013)

By the way, when we visited New York a few years ago in November, the Rockette's Christmas show was already playing. The ticket prices were much less expensive before Thanksgiving than the tickets in December.  That was one of the things on my mother's bucket list, so it was one of the must-do's for us that trip.  I think we were there a week earlier than you will be, but I thought I'd mention it, in case you are interested.


----------



## M&M (May 31, 2013)

*RCI question*



chriskre said:


> Ray,
> You don't see alot of trading DVC points because the consensus is that it's much easier to rent your points and pay cash.  For people who have alot of points and don't want the hassle there can be some good trading options if you choose wisely like this Manhattan Club,  but if you hang out on the Disney forums you will be discouraged from trading your points thru RCI.
> 
> Personally I probably would not use my DVC points in RCI because I own so many other RCI traders but for someone who only owns DVC this can be a nice perk for a change of pace.
> ...



Congratulations on your trade. Sounds like fun!
Does an owner have to join RCI in order to access the DVC Portal, or does owning DVC automatically give you access? We used to belong to II but dropped them shortly after DVC left and we don't plan on trading DVC points very often, so never joined RCI.


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2013)

M&M said:


> Congratulations on your trade. Sounds like fun!
> Does an owner have to join RCI in order to access the DVC Portal, or does owning DVC automatically give you access? We used to belong to II but dropped them shortly after DVC left and we don't plan on trading DVC points very often, so never joined RCI.


Owning DVC includes access to RCI through DVC's Corporate membership.  The individual DVC owner does not have or need a membership.

FWIW, this reservation was booked via DVC's Concierge Collection not the World Passport (RCI) Collection.


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> By the way, when we visited New York a few years ago in November, the Rockette's Christmas show was already playing. The ticket prices were much less expensive before Thanksgiving than the tickets in December.  That was one of the things on my mother's bucket list, so it was one of the must-do's for us that trip.  I think we were there a week earlier than you will be, but I thought I'd mention it, in case you are interested.


What a fun idea -- thank you!


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 31, 2013)

Have fun!  We're hoping to get to New York and the upper East Coast next year on our adventure.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 6, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Whoo-hoo!  I just booked the Manhattan Club for 6 nights over the Thanksgiving week via DVC Concierge Collection!  Macy's Day Parade: HERE WE COME!



Nice!! Can't wait to hear all about it.  I am sure you will have a great time.  We love spending time in the City anytime of the year - just something about it!


----------



## rhonda (Jun 18, 2013)

Just FYI, I've received my confirmation letter from DVC regarding the reservation.  From this letter I learn that the reservation INCLUDES:
* Room and taxes
* Daily Housekeeping
* Wifi / Resort Fees

Gladly we will NOT have a car which would have been an additional fee.  The letter suggested that 'additional fees may apply, contact DVC Member Services for more info.'  I ran the follow-up and called to inquire of resort fees and am relieved to pass along, "There will be NO mandatory fees imposed by the resort at check-in."  Phew!  

BTW, I'm very satisfied with spending 200 DVC points for this reservation.  I'd spend 200 DVC points for a typical BWV 1BR week in January (our normal use of points) ... and here I'm getting a 1BR in NYC for only 1 less night during a fairly major holiday week in that location.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2013)

Was waiting for the post on WHAT size unit at Manhatten Club ... a 1bdr has 2 bathrooms. The ensuite has a tub/shower while the bath off the LR is a walkin shower.

Kitchen is undercounter refrigerator, microwave and sink.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 18, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Was waiting for the post on WHAT size unit at Manhatten Club ... a 1bdr has 2 bathrooms. The ensuite has a tub/shower while the bath off the LR is a walkin shower.
> 
> Kitchen is undercounter refrigerator, microwave and sink.


Ah, thanks for the unit info!  I like the idea of 2 bathrooms and will plan accordingly around the small refrigerator.  Does the kitchen include cutting board and knives?

FWIW, DVC's Concierge Collection is only offering the 1BR (not the studio).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2013)

Countertop is granite. Coffee maker also. Yes, there are knives and glassware and plates.

A little better than a DVC studio. :ignore:


----------



## rhonda (Jun 18, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Countertop is granite. Coffee maker also. Yes, there are knives and glassware and plates.
> 
> A little better than a DVC studio. :ignore:


So I should pack a cutting board along with my other gear ... and likely my big kitchen knife, as well.  (I don't want to be navigating a head of cabbage or chopping carrots using a table knife.)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 18, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Just FYI, I've received my confirmation letter from DVC regarding the reservation.  From this letter I learn that the reservation INCLUDES:
> * Room and taxes
> * Daily Housekeeping
> * Wifi / Resort Fees
> ...



So this is not an RCI exchange then, but a Concierge Collection exchange?
If you had used RCI then you'd be paying that $30 a day fee.  
I guess they do it directly with Manhattan Club.  Interesting.  
I've never used the Buena Vista Trading company.
It's interesting that they only offer 1 bedrooms.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 18, 2013)

chriskre said:


> So this is not an RCI exchange then, but a Concierge Collection exchange?
> If you had used RCI then you'd be paying that $30 a day fee.
> I guess they do it directly with Manhattan Club.  Interesting.
> I've never used the Buena Vista Trading company.
> It's interesting that they only offer 1 bedrooms.


Correct, I booked this via DVC's Concierge Collection ... using info _you_ posted in the link shown in post #4 above.   I updated this thread today as I recalled the unanswered musings regarding possible daily fee charged to RCI-inbound guests.  Looks like "Good news!" on that topic.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2013)

There is a Whole Foods market 2+blocks away.

Might be easier to JUST BUY prepared food. Remember, no cooktop or oven.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 18, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> There is a Whole Foods market 2+blocks away.
> 
> Might be easier to JUST BUY prepared food. Remember, no cooktop or oven.


Whole Foods?!?  SCORE!  Thank you - that makes me very happy indeed.

- Rhonda (who will be packing my smallest juicing machine ... and drinking plenty of fresh juice made from organic veggies!)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Whole Foods?!?  SCORE!  Thank you - that makes me very happy indeed.
> 
> - Rhonda (who will be packing my smallest juicing machine ... and drinking plenty of fresh juice made from organic veggies!)



That is the most excited I have had for one of my posts in awhile!

Just remember, NYC does have some VERY GOOD food joints to dine at. Lots of ethic and vegeterian dishes. All part of the experience. 

Plus, you could be walking 5-10 miles per day. 

PS Daily housekeeping at MC. Including fresh sheets EVERY DAY.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 18, 2013)

Whole Foods, Columbus Circle, Lower Level, 10019

Happy Shopping!


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 18, 2013)

Whole foods has a juice bar, a sushi counter, and now a bar with at least 100 bottles behind it and half a dozen beers on tap. It is a great bar. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriskre (Jun 19, 2013)

rhonda said:


> Correct, I booked this via DVC's Concierge Collection ... using info _you_ posted in the link shown in post #4 above.   I updated this thread today as I recalled the unanswered musings regarding possible daily fee charged to RCI-inbound guests.  Looks like "Good news!" on that topic.



Really?  Glad I could help.   
I didn't even remember that thread.  



vacationhopeful said:


> Just remember, NYC does have some VERY GOOD food joints to dine at. Lots of ethic and vegeterian dishes. All part of the experience.
> 
> .



And there is a great little Thai restaurant just down the street.
I want to say it's on 56th St. but don't remember exactly where.
But it is very close to the resort.  Very reasonable prices for new york. 

Also a nice Irish pub across the street as well as a nice Italian restaurant just up the street.  The place has a big nose in the window so you can't miss it.


----------

